# What have you done for charity?



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Feeling the need to do something soon, but wondering what have you done for charity? and how much did you raise? (however big or small)

I have done an abseil for RNIB - 200 feet and raised £150

I know a couple of FF'ers have jumped out of planes and bungy jumped (v brave!) I couldn't!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I bungy jumped and I am sooooo scared of heights     raised about £500 for our St John Ambulance group I belonged to at the time.
I have also done some really silly things for various national and local charities like PJ days at work, dress up, sponsered walks/3leg/night hikes... hmmm now that is really showing up my personality, don't think I will go into it further


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I am waaaaaay to chicken to do anything like bungy jump     Well done Shell and all of those of you who have dared to do it (had a friend who did a parachute jump   )   

For my DS/DD's christenings I said that they had too much stuff and didn't need presents and suggested that if guests wanted to do something they could give an NSPCC donation instead.  Between the two events we donated £160 to the charity  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I've done the breast cancer Moonwalk - like the london marathon but done at night....  I organised a team from where I used to work and about 18 of us raised around 11 grand.  Still quite chuffed about it!

R
x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I climbed Ben Nevis about 15 years ago and raised almost £1,000 but bizarrely I cant recall for which charity. 
I think the justgiving website is great and could help you can raise lots of money from all your cyberfriends 
Good luck with whatever you decide on


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi, I did a parcachute jump when I was 19...not strapped to anyone, i jumped out myself...petrifying but what an amazing buzz...it was fab!  i cant remember the charity it was so damn long ago!
a few years ago I did a midnight walk 13 miles for a local hospice and raised a couple of hundred..
a few years ago I was going to do one of this massive trek trips to Africa which raises money for womens health issues...unfortunately I pulled out because I 'thought i would be pregnant'    all those wasted oppourtunitys thinking the same thing for the past 9 yrs.........I would really love to do something like that though, think it would be an amazing experience

pobby x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Did a Zip Slide, Abseil, Ladies Driving challenge,  once organised a casino night which raised 1.5k.  

Have seen someone do a sponsored sleep in a tree once too.  

Take a Break magazine are urging people to organise wedding dress parties, (where you wear your old wedding dress)  I'd like something like this, an excuse to wear your dress again.

Good Luck whatever you do. 

donna x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I organised a JailBreak for endometriosis UK. I didn't take part as I was so busy organising, recruiting volunteers and teams and supervising things but the teams that took part, fun day and raffle raised approximately £6000.

If you'd like to see the website then it is www.jailbreak2009.co.uk 

It was very stressful thing to organise but so worthwhile  If you feel lik doing something simalar I'd happily pass you any info I have.
xxx

/links


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

me & friends joined in National Wedding Dress day a couple of years back, we went on a bender round our local pubs all in our wedding dress's & raised about £900....it was such a good laugh though.  It was part of Take a Break magazine, they run it every year around the 23rd august (whichever friday nearer to the date)


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Young D and kate ... would love to do that! Still have my dress in the attic all wrapped up but dont think i'd get in it now! (stone and a half heavier! drat!) What charities did you do it for?


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh forgot to add that, we did it for barnardo's as that was the charity take a break were supporting but you can do it for which ever ones you like. as barnado's have shops we were able to lend some of the collection pot's and the local paper followed us for half hour too  

Doubt id get in my dress now either


----------



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

At the gym i used to go to, i went to BodyCombat classes. the girls were great, 2 years on the trot we did a Combatathon. 3 hours nonstop combat. first year dressed in army gear loved that! second it was a martial art theme so i went as a ninja   had a wicked time. both times alogether we raised about 1000 pounds for the jeans for genes for kids charity. i also did the race for life last year in doncaster and came 16 out of 2500 people. i raised about 100 pounds myself.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've done two Walkathons.  The local radio station used to organise them (not sure if they still do, they were very popular), and I did it... twice.  It was a bit longer than a running marathon, just over 27 miles.  It took me about 7-8 hrs each time.  I was a young whippersnapper then and not sure if I could do it now ( have done the Run for Life though).  I never raised a lot of money, I'd have probably got the same amount for doing a sponsored silence!  

There's a team in Nottingham who organise a few charity events - firewalking, abseiling and a dragon boat race, so if you're feeling charitable you can sign up for one of these and simply get sponsors.  We also have lots of Santa races at Xmas time and there's a mass rubber duck race at some point in the year.

C
x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

me and my hubby did a 2 mile bunny run for our local hospice at home, we had to dress up as bunnies for it, think we raised £100


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I did a 2000ft parachute jump when I was 16 (on my own with static line) for a cancer charity (can't remember exactly who or how much raised as I did it through school.

Also raised around £600 few years back for British Red Cross by doing a 14,000ft tandem skydive.

Have done bungee but not for charity...I like the odd adrenalin rush !! 

I've also donated monthly by direct debit for many years to NSPCC.

Have been tentatively thinking about doing something else for Endometriosis UK or for Macmillan (as they looked after my nan before she died last year) but not entirely sure what to do...or when !

Good luck with whatever you do... 

N xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm attempting the Great North Run this year for a local hospice - so scared!!!!


----------

